# Restarting Problem & FF00 & F800 error!



## toofan (May 29, 2012)

Friends,

I am having the following configuration,

1. Motherboard: MSI P 35 Neo
2. Gfx Card: Palit 8600 GT 512Mb.
3. 4 x 2GB kingston 800 RAM total 8 gb in dual channel.
4. Proc: core 2 Duo 6750  2.66 ghz.
5. Two harddisks: segate 160gb and 250gb.
6. Samsung DVD RW.
7. Intex PSU 450 watts.
8. Zebronics cabinet.

History: 
Earlier I had the inbuilt 500 watt psu. I used to have a strange problem.
Sometimes my pc tends auto shutdown at the time of starting. Only the first screen will show up and then it crashes. Sometime the pc starts after 1,2 or 3 tires and sometime I used to get the Overclocking warning and it gave me options to load some default settings or not. After that the pc starts whether I change the settings or not. 
this problem remains for few weeks and then automatically solves itself. this tends of happen once in few months. since 2007.

But my psu dies at start of 2012. 

I changed to local Intex PSU 450 watts in march and then faced this problem again more frequently. after playing with bios settings it sometime solves. But in last 4 days this become more frequent and it took me 5 mins to start the pc everytime.

So I disconnected the components one by one. even after removing the gfx card the problem was there. Later I removed every part and does the dust cleaning. 

Issue:
I reassembled but after that the pc is not booting at all. I am getting FF00 error  after several restars and its asking for press f1 and after that the pc booting but could not go more then the window logo and automaticaly restarts and giving the error of F800.

Thanks guys for being patience and reading the whole story.


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2012)

You can try changing the CMOS battery. Also it seems, the bad PSUs have damaged your board. I tried to find those error codes for your board, but could not.


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

From the description it looks like a classical problem of using bad PSU. I, too, couldn't find any specific reason behind your error codes. I would suggest you to borrow a better PSU from your friends and try to start PC after that and see what happens.
If PC starts up without any problem, then your other components are still good, otherwise... well.... you need to RMA your motherboard.


----------



## toofan (May 30, 2012)

thanks asingh and d6bmg for the replies. I will try. 

But its hard to find a better psu in my locality.

what psu will your recommend me to buy online and from where.


----------

